# Cristina Spinei



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cristina_Spinei

Good stuff there  And she's young.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is an example piece for her:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Her tribute to Mahler which is awesome:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ugh, nothing on iTunes for her?!?

Except one album


----------

